# Thomas Cooper Aust IPA outcome



## Grott (22/5/16)

I have never brewed an IPA before and thought I'd do a simple kit & kilo. Tin of T.C. Aus IPA, 750gms of Coopers liquid light malt extract and the supplied yeast. Fermented for 14 days at 18-20 degrees, keg, carbonated.
Could someone please advise what sort of aroma and taste I should expect. Not having this style before should it be very flowery in aroma and fruity in taste. What is described on the tin helps a bit but options appreciated.
Cheers


----------



## Gigantorus (23/5/16)

grott, 

Have never made the IPA's that simple myself. Your recipe would create something that is very light around 3.5% ABV, IBU of 38 (which is low for an American IPA, which are between 40 and 60 IBU) and an EBC (Colour) of around 12 or 13 which is good.

I have generally used the Coopers Authentic IPA recipe, which is similar. This comes out with a nice bitterness (but not too bitter) and is a great "go to" IPA recipe for me. Have used this for a heap of variations like Black IPA (swap 1kg of LDME for 1kg Dark malt Extract), Grapefruit IPA (add zest of 5 ruby grapefruit at flameout in a 30 min boil) etc.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## Grott (23/5/16)

Thanks Pete. Would the aroma and taste of the hops tend to be strong with a simple IPA?
Cheers


----------



## Gigantorus (23/5/16)

grott, 

All depends on your own taste and what you are used too - as to what you consider is strong? The Coopers can hopping can be reasonable - particularly IPA's. But I think most tend to add more hops as a standard approach. Whether that be 25grams or 50grams or even 100grams. And all depends on the type of hop and it's strength.

Only one way to know I guess 

Me personally, I like a good whack of hops in my IPAs. So I'll throw some in at flameout (say 50grams) and then at least 100grams as a dry-hop. Citra & Galaxy are the pairing I like. But also understand that even these levels of hopping will give you a hoppy aroma and flavour for the first 4 weeks in the bottle, and then the hoppiness will drop off. So I tend to drink my hoppy IPA's and Brown Ales early.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## Gigantorus (23/5/16)

grott,

Other question....Are you wanting something really slight on flavour or something with big flavour?

The Coopers Recipe Catalogue has some good ones to try in the Ales and the Strong recipes area.

There was this recent post as well on the new TC Brew A IPA can as well: http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/89487-new-coopers-brew-a-ipa/

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## Grott (23/5/16)

Thanks Pete for taking the time for what you have explained really well. I'm not a big hop fan, I love bitters and tend to brew them most of the time but hey you do have to try things you haven't done before or not familiar with. Due to the aroma/taste I thought I may have had an infection but boy, I'm now finding this a pretty good drop. I think I could get to enjoy these hop brews, bit a a time as long as I have the bitter on the other tap all should/will be fine.
Cheers and thanks again.


----------



## Gigantorus (25/5/16)

[SIZE=12pt]You are very welcome, grott. [/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]When I started home brewing I came the same way (I think we all came the same direction) - did the basic K&K brews and then discovered hops and hopped the living daylights out of everything. Mind you I still like certain brews with lots of hoppiness - like IPAs, American Brown Ales and the occasional pale ale. Just re-designing my next brew, an American Brown Ale - plan to use some rye malt in it to give it a little peppery-spiciness. After hops I then I discovered specialty malts, which provide body (mouthfeel) and head retention and additional flavour - I previously got into using Maltodextrin which adds body to the brew, but this also tends to give you beer farts. So by drop that and using more specialty malts I've been able to add body (and flavour) without the beer farts. [/SIZE][SIZE=12pt]J[/SIZE][SIZE=12pt] So don't discount the idea of steeping a little specialty malt (crystal, Caramel malts etc.) and adding this to your brew to give it a little extra something.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]Cheers,[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]Pete[/SIZE]


----------



## Gigantorus (26/5/16)

This is my next brew. It's a re-working of my American Brown Ale recipe, which was a re-do of the Coopers Ol Brown Dog recipe. I essentially added a big steep of malts and added more hops. Looking forward to using rye for the first time too.

*[SIZE=16pt]Gigantor's Spicy Grizzly Bear Ale V3*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt](23 Litres)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]This recipe makes a hoppy version of the *American Brown* *Ale* style (category 10.C. of the BJCP guidelines). The end result is a rich dark brown ale displaying a creamy beige head, rich coffee/chocolate aromas combined with citrus undertones and a hint of spiciness from the Rye malt. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Ingredients:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]1.7kg Coopers Dark Ale [/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]1.5kg Thomas Coopers Amber Malt[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]500g Light Dry Malt[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]200grams CaraMunich3 Malt[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]200grams Rye Malt[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]200grams CaraPils Malt[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]400grams Shepherds Delight Malt[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]90grams Experimental Pine Fruit Hops[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]90grams Galaxy Hops[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]2 X American Ale Yeast Packs[/SIZE]
*Figures:*

[SIZE=12pt]Colour: Brown (EBC= 56.3)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]Body: Medium-Heavy[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]Bitterness: Medium (IBU=44.6)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]Approx. Alcohol Level: 5.9%[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=12pt]Step 1: Mix*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]In a good sized pot (around 15 Litres), mix the malts with 6 litres of hot water (not boiling – 65C to 70C) and let steep for 45 minutes.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]After 45 mins, strain the grain and add the grain liquid back into the pot then add another 2 litres of water and bring to the boil. Start with approximately 8 Litres.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]Once boiling start timer for a *30 mins boil*.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]Add 500grams LDME at the start of the boil.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]At Flame-out add 30g of Exp. Pine Fruit & 30g Galaxy Hops, stir well and let sit for 15 mins.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]Set the pot in a cold/ice water bath to cool to around 18C to 20C. Then strain into sanitised fermenting vessel.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]Then add the Dark Ale can, Amber Malt can and stir well.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]Top up with cool water to the 23 litre mark and stir thoroughly.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]Check the brew temperature and get as close as possible to 18C.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]Sprinkle one the dry yeast and lightly stir into wort, then sprinkle second yeast on top of wort, fit the lid and ferment at 18C.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=12pt]Step 2: Brew/Dry-Hop Schedule*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]Fermenting Temp Schedule: 
- First 7 days @ 18C,
- On Day 8 raise to 21C,
- 3 days from bottling drop to 2C + dry-hop addition*.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]*3 Days before bottling, add 60grams of Exp. Pine Fruit hops & 60grams of Galaxy Hops in sanitised mesh hop bag.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=12pt]Step 3: Bottle*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]On *Day 14* bottle the brew with a priming rate of 2 carbonation drops per 740ml bottle.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=12pt]Step 4: Enjoy! *[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]Store the bottles at or above 18C for at least two weeks to allow the secondary fermentation to take place. [/SIZE]


----------



## Dan Pratt (26/5/16)

Hi Grott, 

If you want to know what an American IPA should smell and taste like. Head to Dan Murphys and pick up two IPAs. Not any 2, these 2....Big Eye IPA from Ballast Point and Tower 10 from Karl Struass.

These are perfect examples of the style, 7%, aromotic, full of hop flavour and bitterness. 

Then you can taste yours and see how far off you are from that style.

I have a feeling you don't have a DMs near you though?


----------



## Grott (27/5/16)

Thanks Pratty1, great idea and will do. Fortunately DM only a km away at Colonnades Centre.
Cheers


----------



## Gigantorus (1/6/16)

Am brewing the spicy American Brown Ale this Saturday. After that I want to make a clone of Little Creatures IPA - love the bitterness level and taste of this IPA.


----------



## indica86 (1/6/16)

Pratty1 said:


> .Big Eye IPA from Ballast Point


Stunning beer that fooker!


----------



## Gigantorus (11/7/16)

Finally got to taste the rye American Brown Ale across the weekend. Turned out noice (pic attached). Has a nice peppery-choc flavour with a nice malty finish. Quite happy with the level of rye.

Cheers,

Pete 

View attachment The-Grizz-Brown-Ale-2016.pdf


----------

